
Up to 900m Android devices at risk #quadrooter - jwildeboer
http://www.cnet.com/news/quadrooter-security-flaws-said-to-affect-over-900-million-android-devices/
======
jwildeboer
The source is at
[http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/08/07/quadrooter/http://blog...](http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/08/07/quadrooter/http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/08/07/quadrooter/)
but that one is unreachable ATM.

